# CD Brenner Kalibrieren?



## fossil18 (6. November 2002)

Mein Brenner hat schon öfters probleme beim lesen der CD's gehabt. Dies wurde von Zeit zu Zeit schlimmer, ich musste 5 mal die CD ein und ausfahren bis er die CD laß. Er brannte auch nur noch 8-Fach anstatt 12.
Nach dem Letzten umbau des brenners brennt er nur noch mit 4-Fach

was hilft ohne neu zu kaufen???

MFG
ED


----------



## melmager (6. November 2002)

klingt jetzt blöd aber schieb mal ne reinigungs cd rein
(das ding hat unten bürsten)
wenn du glück hast ist die optik nur schmutzig

jedenfalls selbst justieren geht nicht :-(


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

Da muss ich ihm leider zustimmen - selbst kalibrieren könnte eine recht heikle Angelegenheit werden - vor allem, weil du wahrscheinlich mehr Schaden anrichten würdest als momentan vorhanden ist.
Wenn noch Garantie auf dem Brenner ist würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall einschicken. Sonst würde ich mal bei einem HiFi Laden in deiner Nähe fragen, da diese auch Laser für Stereoanlagen neu kalibrieren.
Wichtig: Preis nachfragen! Wenn der Preis zu hoch sein sollte empfiehlt es sich eher einen günstigen neuen und schnelleren CD-Brenner zu kaufen, da diese im Preis doch recht stark gesunken sind.
Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.


----------

